# CFPAS Download



## Shrek1985 (4 Sep 2013)

Hi, I used to have CFPAS, but my latest computer crash seems to have done for it.

I can't remember how I got it before, but now it seems I need a password to download it? Anyone know of a better, faster route? or could just send me the 19meg-ish file?

Thanks very much and I'll be sure to pay this forward.


----------



## DAA (4 Sep 2013)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> Hi, I used to have CFPAS, but my latest computer crash seems to have done for it.
> 
> I can't remember how I got it before, but now it seems I need a password to download it? Anyone know of a better, faster route? or could just send me the 19meg-ish file?
> 
> Thanks very much and I'll be sure to pay this forward.



PM inbound......


----------



## darkskye (7 Sep 2013)

Can someone PM me the password too please, so I can download it.


----------

